# t.e.s. Tomogerus



## John Lyne (Nov 18, 2010)

The T2 'Tomogerus was my first ship when joining as an Apprentice in 1952...I heard that she ended her days by being scrapped after a catastrophic turbine explosion......does anyone have information on this event?


----------



## Nigel Wing (Sep 26, 2006)

Tomogerus was built at the Kaiser Shipyard, Swan Island. as Swan Island. in 1944.
Purchased by Anglo-Saxon (Shell) Tankers in 1947. she was scrapped at Faslane in 1961. no details of her explosion at the moment, I will do a bit more research though
PS. Just visited a Shell website which states that she was scrapped at Hong Kong in 1960. I guess you would have this info anyway.
Cheers 
Nigel.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

My brother sailed on the Tomogerus when she was taken over by Anglo Saxon.
A happy ship apparently.


----------

